# [Erledigt+BugFixAnweisung] G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert



## Basell (29. September 2016)

Irgend wie habe ich das Problem das bei dem neuen Mainboard CPU kombi, 
meine G19 tastatur nicht richtig erkann wird.

Die Software habe ich auch Installiert, aber immer noch ist das Display nicht erkannt.
Weiß jemand hilfe ?
_*
EDIT:

Fehler Gefunden den Logitech kann nicht wirklich Software Programmieren,
ihr dürft keine Version über Version: 8.81.15 Installieren 

Wenn ihr die Version Version: 8.81.15 oder Niedrieger Installiert, dann Funktioniert auch eure Tastatur wieder mit allen Funktionen *_


----------



## drstoecker (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Haste die neuste Software von der Homepage runtergeladen?


----------



## Basell (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Ja habe ich !


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Sind alle USB-Ports per UEFI aktiviert? Nehm mal testweise einen anderen USB-Port & wenn es geht 2.0 ...


----------



## Basell (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Ka wegen UEFI
Habe jetzt einen andern Port bentutzt und immer noch die Anzeige
kein Treiber für G19 Display gefunden !


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Funktioniert denn wenigstens die Tastatur & USB-Ports + GTasten?
Welches Board hast Dir gegönnt? Poste auch mal bitte ein Bildchen vom GeräteManager/USB-Controller (aufklappen) ...


----------



## Basell (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Z97 GAMING 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja die Tasten gehen !


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Das ist schon mal gut & bei "USB-Controller" ist auch alles OK/installiert? Keine Frage-oder Ausrufezeichen? Nenne mal noch bitte dein Board & OS ...

*edit:*
Funktioniert die Logitech-Soft & welche Version wurde installiert?


----------



## Basell (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Das board ist immer noch ein Z97 GAMING 7 XD hat sich seid dem letzten post oben nicht geändert  

Win  7 64

LGS_8.87.116_x64_Logitech


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Das ist die aktuellste Soft & dann hast Du einfach Pech gehabt ....
Überprüfe mal die "USB-Controller" im GM und dein UEFI bezüglich deinen USB-Ports.


----------



## Basell (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Und wenn sagen kön ntest was du mit  UEFI meinst dann könnt ich es auch


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

UEFI/BIOS kennst Du doch? 
Dort kannst Du sämtliche Ports/Schnittstellen für dein Board aktivieren/deaktivieren. Starte deine Kiste, gehe nicht über Los, sondern in dein UEFI/BIOS & überprüfe, ob sämtliche USB-Ports aktiv sind.
Vorher solltest Du aber den GM/*USB-Controller* überprüfen, ob da auch alles ordentlich & reibungslos installiert ist.


----------



## Basell (29. September 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Habe die Other Driver von MSI installiert und die 2 Umbekannten geräte wurden Installiert !

Aber G19 immer noch nicht, 
Logitech Software noch mal Erneut Installiert und Manuell Treiber Installtion den Ordner C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software als Pfad eingefügt !
Nun wurde Endlich alles Erkannt nur die Leistungsanzeige im Display bleibt leider leer alle andern Apps gehen !


----------



## Basell (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Wie schon gesagt durch das Installierten der Other Driver Packet vom MSI geht die G19 wieder 
nur die Leistungsanzeige funktioniert nicht.

Daher habe ich sie Runter geschmissen und neuinstalliert dabei bekomme ich diese Meldung. Daher weiß ich auch warum die Leistungsanzeige nicht geht.
Wie behebe ich das Problem ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InfoStudent (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Hatte ich beim Wechsel auf meine neue CPU auch, Logitech Gaming software 8.88.30 installiert und bis auf die Leistungsanzeige geht die G19 wieder.


----------



## Basell (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: G19 Display wird nicht .Instaliert*

Sry vergessen es hier zu schreiben !

So wie es aussieht kann Logitech keine Software richtig updaten. 

Alle die DAS PROBLEM HIER HABEN SCHMEIST EURE SOFTWARE RUNTER UND LASST CCLEANER LAUFEN
NEUSTART DES PC´´s

Und dann installiert ihr eine Version die nicht neurer ist als die Version: 8.81.15 dann funktioniert eure Tastatur zu 100% wieder mit allen Funktionen !

Also kleiner Tipp nicht die neuste Logitech Software mit dem neuen Blauen Logo Installieren, diese Funktioniert nähmlich nicht. Nur die mit dem Alten Schwarzen Logo 
also die neuste software die halt dann noch wirklich funktioniert wäre dann die letzte Version Version: 8.81.15


----------



## Basell (20. Oktober 2016)

Die Software findest du hier Logitech Gaming Software – Logitech Support  aber keine die älter als Version: 8.81.15 ist nehmen !


----------

